# Can Anyone Help Me Identify This Zenith



## billybaggins (Jan 5, 2013)

I have had this watch a while now, it was my grandfathers who passed about 18 years ago. I cannot find another identical, take note of the shape of the hands and how the minute segment markers are inside the the 5 minute marker.... the others i have seen have had the minute markers on the outside of the 5 minute markers along the outer edges of the face. Any help or info on this watch would be great. Particularly an age and model... thanks all


----------



## billybaggins (Jan 5, 2013)

It is a wind up watch, and i do not know how to remove the back so i cant help with that bit


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi

There won't be any particular model name for this Zenith. Datewise it could be anywhere from the late 1940's through to the 1960's. The picture of the back is small but it looks like a snap on caseback. If so, there should be a small gap on the side opposite the crown that enables a case knife to remove it. Don't try this unless you are confident as one slip could cause damage. If you are confident, crack her open, and read the serial number form the movement.

Nice watch. Definitely worth having a new glass fitted and movement serviced.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Mr B (Mar 6, 2008)

Nice watch,

I'm a big fan of Zeniths. Somehow, they seem to carry age really well. They look like they were always meant to bear a well-loved patina. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

There isn't a lot of dating evidence for Zenith watches, but 40's to early 60's sounds perfect to me - this Omega of mine is 1952 and very similar










I also agree with Foogy about getting it serviced and a new glass - it will be worth it. Zenith are a very good make


----------



## billybaggins (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry for the late reply i had been away. Cheers for the info, where do you think the best place for glass and service is and do you know a rough price? I have a tag aquagraph and lunns say Â£600 to service it, so i can't afford to service both.

If i have a serial number can i find its year from somewhere? Thanks, bill


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Â£600 to service a Tag! noooooooooooo

Contact our host RLT watches and Roy will be able to give you a guide on both watches. Alternatively I have a Zenith with Steve at Rytetime (google it) currently, and the is nothing like Â£600 and that needs new parts too.

[email protected]

:rltb: :rltb: :rltb:


----------



## billybaggins (Jan 5, 2013)

scottswatches said:


> Â£600 to service a Tag! noooooooooooo
> 
> Contact our host RLT watches and Roy will be able to give you a guide on both watches. Alternatively I have a Zenith with Steve at Rytetime (google it) currently, and the is nothing like Â£600 and that needs new parts too.
> 
> ...


The tag needs a crown and a button too but its a bit excessive i thought. I don't like to post a watch off and im in Northern Ireland but ill look into this. Cheers


----------

